# Rating system



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

How does the rating system work?  I've seen check marks after some posts, but I haven't noticed any way of actually rating a post.  I tried to find the answer to this myself, but I dont see any info on it, I tried user CP.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

When you make a post and before you submit it you can scroll down and find a box titled Rate This Thread.  Rate it and then click on Submit below it.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 25, 2005)

Amber, the check just lets you know that you are subscribed/have posted to that thread. To rate a thread, look at the blue boxes right above the first post & one says "Rate Thread". Just click on the number of stars you think that particular thread should have & click on "Submit Vote" & that will rate it.


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

Ahh thank you Crewsk and Kitchenelf  I'm not in the habit of rating things, but wondered how it all works.  Now I feel lousy cause there is a 1 next to some of my posts which according to the rating system means "terrible" I won't take it personally


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm going to rate this post now


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm going to rate this post now


 
lol Kitchenelf


----------

